# "Ask a Question" feature missing?



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

[mod note: post copied from the 2019.36.2.1 software thread]

I just sent the following to my nearest Tesla service center:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Subject: unintended acceleration at 127 kph while foot off accelerator pedal slowing down after passing a slower vehicle. *

*Good afternoon Team Tesla:*

*I wish to make a formal "safety related" observation with this new software version.*

*Road conditions: clear and dry.*

*At or about 1202 EST (1702 GMT) today, Sunday, 17 Nov 2019, whilst using TACC on a two lane highway with a set point of 98 kph, whilst following slower moving traffic at a speed below 98 kph, I "floored it" to pull out to pass said moving traffic.*

*Once the slower moving traffic was passed, I returned to my lane.*

*I completely removed my foot from the accelerator pedal with the intention to let the car slow back down to the set speed of 98 kph without my intervention on either the accelerator or brake pedal.*

*I expected the car to slow down on its own until 98 kph was re-acquired.*

*As the car was decelerating thru 127 kph, the horizontal green regen line disappeared and was replaced with the black acceleration line as the car suddenly stopped slowing down and began to increase speed.*

*I disengaged TACC and the expected green regen line re-appeared.*

*The vehicle slowed back down to 98 kph and I re-engaged the TACC system at 98 kph with no further incident.*

*The above observed "unintended acceleration whilst decelerating with foot off the pedal" happened three other times today, between 0910 EST/1410 GMT and 1202 EST/1702 GMT, thus I was expecting the behavior at 1202 EST/1702 GMT.*

*A bug report was made at 1202 EST/1702 GMT.*

*Today, for all four events, the roads were clear and dry, I "floored it" to pass slower traffic, the TACC was set to 98 KPH, and as the car decelerated thru 127 kph, the regen turned into acceleration.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: I wanted to send it to Tesla Corporate, but for some reason, I no longer have a communications option (as seen in screenshot below, I no longer have a communicate button):


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I think the "chat" button only appears during normal pacific time business hours.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Mike said:


> I just sent the following to my nearest Tesla service center:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Subject: unintended acceleration at 127 kph while foot off accelerator pedal slowing down after passing a slower vehicle. *
> 
> ...


Here's your ticket sir, drive safely


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike: Thanks for sharing; I'll not have heart failure if this happens to us now.

And to confirm your screenshot of your Account page: Mine looks the same - the Communicate button is gone.
(Probably best since Communications is Tesla's worst capability).
Even the Contact page is set up for Sales inquiries only.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> I think the "chat" button only appears during normal pacific time business hours.


I'll see if the button is there tomorrow.

It was not a "chat" button per say.

It was a way to start an e-mail with them.

There would be three boxes, where the first box would ask what it was you wanted to communicate and I would always tick off the box for "feedback".

The second box was designed to enter a subject line.

The third box was "briefly describe your situation" (or to that effect) for the body of the text.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

PiperPaul said:


> Mike: Thanks for sharing; I'll not have heart failure if this happens to us now.
> 
> And to confirm your screenshot of your Account page: Mine looks the same - the Communicate button is gone.
> (Probably best since Communications is Tesla's worst capability).
> Even the Contact page is set up for Sales inquiries only.


Okay, so they don't want direct feedback anymore, fair enough.

I'll stick with the service center.

I'll let you know what sort of reply I get.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, that Ask A Question link was getting pretty useless. I found a very similar thing at the bottom of the support page, maybe that's the new replacement. 

Maybe they took mine away because I used it too much? Or used up my allocated questions?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike said:


> Okay, so they don't want direct feedback anymore, fair enough.
> 
> I'll stick with the service center.
> 
> I'll let you know what sort of reply I get.


Use the email (posted t the top of this forum section).


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Use the email (posted t the top of this forum section).


Thanks Melinda.
I found "[email protected]" - is that the one you mean?

Glad I'm a member (unwittingly) of the secret handshake cool kids.

BTW: a search for that email address while logged in at the Tesla website does not return a result that mentions it.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Thanks Melinda.
> I found "[email protected]" - is that the one you mean?
> 
> Glad I'm a member (unwittingly) of the secret handshake cool kids.
> ...


*I am not sure there is a way to contact Tesla and ask them a question(There is on need to ask them a question. If they knew the answer they would have sent it to you before you asked the question)*

Reply from email sent to

[email protected]

If you're a current owner of Tesla Vehicle or Energy product, visit our Support Page to search, browse and learn more about a product or services. If you can't find what you're looking for, contact us to ask a question.
Note that submitting a contact request requires you to be logged into your Tesla Account and is only available for current owners

For customers that are looking to purchase or learn more about a Tesla product, visit our site to learn more about features, specs and capabilities.
Schedule a test drive to experience one of our vehicles or visit a store to learn about an all-electric lifestyle with the full Tesla ecosystem

Then I tried to login on the site support page, but I could not ask a question










I even tried setting up an appointment through the app and then they canceled it.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

At least they tried to explain it to you. They could have just said "No cones for you. Next." I tried to ask why I was not getting mobile service and they wouldn't respond. I think it was because they sprayed Kool-it and can't do fluids for mobile service. A kind response like you got would have saved me a lot of time and money.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> *I am not sure there is a way to contact Tesla and ask them a question(There is on need to ask them a question. If they knew the answer they would have sent it to you before you asked the question)*
> 
> Reply from email sent to
> 
> ...


The website looks different in Canada as the "ask a question" page doesn't exist in the format you show........and we can only choose things like "interested in buying a new car" etc.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> At least they tried to explain it to you.


Maybe they need to have it explained to them because a person who bought a month ago WOULD have hw3


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> I just sent the following to my nearest Tesla service center:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Subject: unintended acceleration at 127 kph while foot off accelerator pedal slowing down after passing a slower vehicle. *
> 
> ...


FWIW: after nothing but crickets, I contacted Tesla via the phone app in the car.

It takes about 2 minutes and 45 seconds to navigate all the "avoid talking to a customer" hoops set up by their algorithm.

I finally got someone on the line and explained the potential safety issue regarding unexpected deceleration behavior at speeds in excess of the TACC set point.

I was told it was good I made a "bug report" because "all in car bug reports are now sent to our (can't remember exact term) software team" (or to that effect).

TL;DR: I was told bug reports actually do go somewhere now and do get looked at without any other action on the owners part.


----------

